# Sheena, Queen of the Jungle Irish McCalla



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Sheena actress Irish McCalla statue re-painted by sculptor Joy Snyder in the Golden Age burnt orange and black belt costume colors. Irish played Sheena in 1956.

In the other picture, Vampirella and her base, Billiken Frankenstein and Dracula painted and built by the talented David Fisher.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Nice figures.
You need to fire the maid! (dust on the shelf!)
Phil K


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I remember this show and I believe Sheena had more costume than this model has heh, but that's perfectly fine with me,  is this model available ? thanks for posting. Karl


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Karl,
ReelArt Studios made a limited edition run of 500. Sometimes it shows up on eBay.

Her costume background color was yellow but I had mine repainted by ReelArt.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Thank you, you did a great job very nice skin tone, wish more of these old TV show characters would be available. Karl


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Very nice work straight across.
Looks like Frankie's ready to grab a couple handfuls of sumthin, sumthin....


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

WOW, perfect paint job!!!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Excellant work ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Can you find the Aurora part in one of the models?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice job on a very attractive model, in more ways than one. I have a question though, is the top body paint like they do on the fashion models??? Not actual clothing, just paint simulating clothing??? I've always wanted to try my hand at body painting some gorgeous woman in real life like that! Again, great job on a great figure.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I believe the costume is sculpted on the body. Or at least a faint outline.


----------

